# IM Online Competion - Dvlmn666



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

Sept 28. - Oct. 4 = Bulk (not living in the new place yet so not exactly a clean bulk yet)
Oct. 5 - Oct 11 = Clean Bulk
Oct. 12 - Nov 22 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling) also exception to this will be Nov 3. I'm not cutting on my b-day.
Nov. 23 - Jan. 10 = Clean Bulk
Jan. 11 - Feb. 21 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling)
Feb. 22 - March 20 = Clean Bulk
March 21 - May 1 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling)

The Goal:

Be between 195-205 and 8-10% bf by May 1

stats to follow in the morning.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

Name: Lance aka Dvlmn666
Age: 29
Height: 6'

Current Weight: 221.5

Goals: 195-205 and 8-10%bf by May 1

Stats:
neck:................... 15
chest:.................. 44
upper arm:.......... L:15.5...   R: 15.5 
Forearm:............. L: 12.....   R: 12
waist:.................. 41
hips:.................... 41
thigh:.................. L: 25....... R: 25
calve:.................. L: 15....... R: 15.5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/29/03*

Currently doign and EDT program for 6 weeks. Some parts are modified from what I've done before. 

Incline DB Press:
33@70
Incline DB curls:
34@35

Flat Bench DB press:
12x24,12x45,10x45,8x45,8x45
Standing DB Curls:
12x25,11x25,9x25,8x25,8x25

Decline Hammer Press:
37@140
Preacher EZ Bar Curls:
33@65


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/30/03*

Hack Squats:
42@540 (gotta try a new machine, they have the one you can stand in reverse and I get a better ROM with anyway)
SLDL:
40@185

Leg Press:
12x720,12x720,10x720,8x720
Standing Calf Raises:
12x310,12x310,9x310,8x310

Leg Extensions:
51@150
Hammer Strength Iso Leg Curls: ( love this machine kicks ass)
50X90


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2003)

*my variation of TP's carb cycling*

*Protein Consumption*  

1 ??? 1.5 G/LB of body weight.

6 Total Meals
   4 from lean protein source list
   2 from high protein source list, otherwise lean + 10-15g from fat list

*Approved Lean Protein Sources (A) * 
Chicken (white meat)
Turkey (white meat)
Tuna Fish (can)
Protein Powders (low or no carb)
Lean beef (including lean cuts of steak)

*Approved Higher-Fat Protein Sources (B) * 
Steak and other meats (not exceptionally high fat cuts)

*Fat Consumption*  

Only if not eating protein of the higher fat source type.

*Fat Sources (an amount equal to 10 to 15 grams of fat).  * 
(Natural) Peanut Butter
Flax Oil
Heavy Whipping Cream
Mayonnaise

Additionally supplementing with fish oil at 10 to 20 grams a day.

*Carbohydrate Consumption*  

*HIGH CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  4 meals (protein first, fruit, as many carbs as wanted from carb list)
  2 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*LOW CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  3 meals (protein first, fruit, as 1g/bw divded into the 3 meals from carb list)
  3 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*NO CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  6 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*Approved Carbohydrates: * 
Brown rice
Oats (Slow Cooked Preferred)
Potatos
Fiber One (All Bran) Cereal
Starchy Veggies (corn, peas, etc.)
Whole-wheat tortilla
Whole-wheat pasta
Whole grain breads


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2003)

Issues will be getting in the vegetables, as well as fruit. So may make substitutions or miss it, and that's just life. 

I did this without may of the tweaks/knowledge TP has gained since he first outlined this to me. So now I'm going to combine what I've done with his help that worked before, and what he's learned and shared with others to spin it into more of a variation and see how this goes. Mybe the last cut of this contest I'll go completely strict, but at the moment we'll see how well I can do this way.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_



awww.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK DVLMN!!!!!   

Your gonna kick some ass!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

thanks Stacey, I'm gonna try.

Day 1 No carbs

1 - 2 Scoops Isopure 3 tsp heavy whipping cream
2 - 2 scoops Nectar 6 fish oils
3 - 1 Can tuna 3 tbs mayonaise, 2 fish oils
4 - 2 scoops nectar, 4 fish oils
5 - 1 chicken breast, 4 fish oils
6 - 2 scoops isopure, 4 fish oils

I know to many shakes, but will clean that up once I have some food pre made to bring to work. Went grocery shopping last night and didn't have time to fix anything. Plus I'm thinking about changing my gym time from 6am to 5 am which will give me more time in the morning.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

I hear ya on the shakes thing--its just SO Easy!!! 

Man Thats a lot of fishoil... lol.. I feel whimpy since I just had 2 after my shake--lol.. should I gobble one down again? 

have a great day sunshine!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

whoops thanks for making me notice, I'm only going for 20g so I it's adjusted now. 

for yours if I remember right 2 pills = 1g, so yeah bump it up to 4 that'd be 2g/time you take it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> have a great day sunshine!



now that's one thing I've never ever been acused of being. roflmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 20, 2003)

Muscle memmory is starting to come back. Last week I felt so week, felt much better today.

Chest and Shoulders:

Incline DB Bench:
1. 9x75
2. 7x75
3. 5x75

Flat DB Bench:
1. 7x70
2. 5x70

Hammer Decline:
1. 8x160
2. 5x160

Cable X-Overs:
1. 7x60
2. 5x60

Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Overhead Press:
1. 7x140
2. 5x140
3. 5x140

Single Arms Cable Side Laterals:
1. 8x30
2. 6x30
3. 5x30

Cable Upright Rows: (going to do barbell next week)
1. 8x110
2. 6.5x110
3. 5x110


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 20, 2003)

totally fucked up the diet friday through sunday.    

So today and tomorrow are no carb days.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> now that's one thing I've never ever been acused of being. roflmao



My granny use to call me that!! 

Hows your no carb day going so far??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

alright, remembered my shaker to bring to work today so I can have shakes again and not so much tuna fish lmao

hahah, used to know a girl in college, that was her nickname because she was always smiling didn't matter if it was at a party or walking to class.  hmmm wonder what she was on. lmao

Christie is thinking I'm insane already and I've only been following my diet for 1 day, I blew it last weekend when I was with her.  She just doesn't understand and think I'm nuts.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

YEAH You remembered your shaker!!! 

Hmm? wonder what that girl was on..always smiling.. I smile a lot.. but her drugs would be nice..haha

I bet Christie does think that.. Matt doesn't even know I'm doing this..  We don't eat any meals together-so its easy to keep goofy things like this (he would think its goofy) from him!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well I'm hoping she'll understand, I know it's probably weird when your used to eating a certain way.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

She will, give her time


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey you, 
I am hoping that San Diego is not near those wild fires!!!! 

Be safe!!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

San Diego County and San Bernadino County in LA are all effected by the fires.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

and Ventura and Los Angeles counties.  (I think Orange County is the only one in Southern California without fires)

Total area burned is the size of the entire state of Rhode Island (so far)

Hope you're ok Dvlmn!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, only Orange County huh? Pretty intense.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2003)

I"m actually back in San Jose now. but it's weird I remember this time last year I was around those area's. Seems like I got out at the right time. 

Thanks for everybody's concern.  your all awesome


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh DUH!!! I knew that!!!!!

I'm glad your safe


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2003)

Went and saw my cousins kid (Peter)'s band play last friday. So I know I look pretty lame in the pic but it's me and christie.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

your traps are looking LARGE!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> your traps are looking LARGE!



Thanks, the new routine and getting back to dealifts is helping. lol only part I hate is it makes my collars tight around my neck. lol

So are you back into the swing of things?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

GREAT PIC!!!

SHES Very Pretty Dvlmn!!! Treat her good!!  (I know ya do!!)

Great picture of you--you look very sexy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> GREAT PIC!!!
> 
> SHES Very Pretty Dvlmn!!! Treat her good!!  (I know ya do!!)
> ...



Thanks, I try to. But been tough with all the work lately, this week haven't been home a single evening was here at work til 4:00 last night so she's kinda pissed at me right now. 

Thanks, I don't think so but I really apreciate the compliments.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

I know you treat her great!! I hope you guys had fun carving pumpkins last night!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DVLMN (LANCE) HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 

Have a wonderful & happy birthday!!


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi dvlmn!!

Your name is Lance? I love that name!  

Happy Birthday!! When is it? 

Good luck on your comp!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

hehe I spilled the beans on his name-- I love it too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks, and yep that's me. 

it was yesterday Lina, 

that's ok stacey I forgive you.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

No posting is a no-no Mr. Coach!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

I crack myself up!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2003)

haahh, that's because I've become a slacker, but after mom and dad leave next week it's time to get serious. I've just had a hard time being motivated enough to get up early and hit the gym. 

Your doing awesome though


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

I was just teasing with you sweetie--but thats a good excuse!!! 
I'll be watching you after they leave!! lol   

THANKS!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2003)

that'll be after you get back from your trip.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Okay COACH-- Now that I have ate all weekend-- although I don't feel fat-- I didn't eat that bad--just not the norm--and ate a lot of cookies
I didn't gain any weight--but I'm ready to get super lean-- start lifting again (haven't in 2 wks) -- Well I did twice last week--but still. 

Help!

Hope you had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 1, 2003)

This morning was my first morning back. And i'm more focused finally. 

Turns out when I don't hit the gym consistently my back problems come back, so it's time to get serious again. 

and today's the first of 2 no carb days.

hiya Stacey, glad to hear you had a great trip. 

you still going to do some carb cycling or try something else?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Thats great your back in the gym...  
funny you say that.. because when I don't workout I get my cramping (from my cysts) really bad...
The dr. says that exercise helps endometreosis. 

I'm going to do your carb cycling--its worked the best for me.. just need to buy some protein pwd. -- I'm all out! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey, oh satanic one, where are your b4 pics??? Are you stiil in??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Happy Belated Birthday Lance......sorry I missed it.   

How have you been stranger?   Long time no talk!   I hope your Christmas and your New Year was just as wonderful as you are.

Am I reading correctly, are you entered in a comp??  When is it?  Where is it?   Rissole's right, where's the B4 pics???

Hope you're doing well....just wanted to pop over here and say hello to you.  I've been missing you and you never returned my PM


----------

